# National anthem ala Vai



## Allen Garrow (May 27, 2006)

This is one my favorite vids of Steve live. This used to be on the Vai.com sites and sounds, but dissappeared due the fact that is kicked so much ass  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rS1bP23nXvY&search=steve vai national anthem

~A


----------



## Metal Ken (May 27, 2006)

Thats the best redition of it i've seen so far. i think the UV77MC totally pushes my opinion that way though lol.


----------



## Shannon (May 27, 2006)

I'm glad he stayed close to the original. Much better than Eric Johnson or Zakk Wylde's rendition. It wasn't jaw dropping, but it was nice indeed.


----------



## nikt (May 27, 2006)

very cool except for the "I will throw my Universe" part


----------



## Metal Ken (May 27, 2006)

probably had someone to catch it.. or a spare neck for it.


----------



## nikt (May 27, 2006)

10k people on that stadion


----------



## Mastodon (May 28, 2006)

Wow...finally a version with a more appropriate amount of wanking in it.


----------



## Naren (May 28, 2006)

Pretty cool. I liked the playing near the end.


----------



## David (May 28, 2006)

yes, much better than the ZW version. BUT, I gotta say, I love steve more today, then steve then, because he's so much cleaner and doesn't have that ear-bleeding tone.


----------



## Drew (Jun 2, 2006)

David said:


> yes, much better than the ZW version. BUT, I gotta say, I love steve more today, then steve then, because he's so much cleaner and doesn't have that ear-bleeding tone.



See, I prefer ALS-era Vai for more or less the exact same reasons - because he's cleaner today than he was then, and doesn't have that ear-bleeding tone.  

Oh well. Vai still rocks.


----------



## Firebeard (Jun 2, 2006)

That was pretty damn cool. And I'm betting he had someone catch it out of camera range.


----------



## noodles (Jun 2, 2006)

This stupid trend needs to die already.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jun 2, 2006)

satriani did a version of the anthem too, and i either saw it on tv or on his site... or maybe both, i dont remember, but i do remember that it was also awsome.


----------



## Mark. A (Jun 3, 2006)

This is quite nice, shits all over ZW's attempt


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> See, I prefer ALS-era Vai for more or less the exact same reasons - because he's cleaner today than he was then, and doesn't have that ear-bleeding tone.
> 
> Oh well. Vai still rocks.



And he had way cooler guitars back in the day.


----------



## RAP (Jun 3, 2006)

I WAY preferred Vai in his Passion and Warfare heyday. The whole swirly guitar thing, the whole young virtuoso thing, the whole 7 string thing.. I was only about 1 or 2 or something at that time, but I would kill to be 10-20 years older and able to have lived through those days.

He is cleaner now, and yes haha his tone has come a looong way, but he was young, and he was fresh, and I like him better that way


----------



## Naren (Jun 3, 2006)

RAP said:


> I WAY preferred Vai in his Passion and Warfare heyday. The whole swirly guitar thing, the whole young virtuoso thing, the whole 7 string thing.. I was only about 1 or 2 or something at that time, but I would kill to be 10-20 years older and able to have lived through those days.



So, you're 14 or 15?

Also, I believe Vai was about 30 some years old when Passion and Warfare came out.


----------



## RAP (Jun 3, 2006)

15 yep.

Yep he was 30. Although of course when I say his 'Passion and Warfare heyday'(and that was pretty crap wording tbh) I also mean the time when he released Flex-Able and Whitesnake's Slip of The Tongue.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 3, 2006)

noodles said:


> This stupid trend needs to die already.


Playing the national anthem is considered a trend?


----------



## zak (Jun 3, 2006)

actually the version Zakk did for the guitar world a few months ago total owned.


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 3, 2006)

RAP said:


> 15 yep.
> 
> Yep he was 30. Although of course when I say his 'Passion and Warfare heyday'(and that was pretty crap wording tbh) I also mean the time when he released Flex-Able and Whitesnake's Slip of The Tongue.



Flex-able was released way before the Whitesnake thing if i remember correctly.
That was the first Vai Album i ever heard and bought (the Vinyl back then)and it was just so original sounding to me (with some obvious Zappa influences of course).


----------



## RAP (Jun 4, 2006)

Flex-Able was released in 1984, P & W was released in 1990 and Slip of the Tongue was released in 1989.


----------



## noodles (Jun 7, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Playing the national anthem is considered a trend?



Well, this trend of every guitarist wanting to play it. I don't even like the song that much to begin with, and hearing people wank it out just makes it worse to me.

Personally, I think we need an anthem that is more reflect of our country. Something that says "fuck you" a whole lot and starts fights.


----------



## b3n (Jun 7, 2006)

forget the song, check out the swirl


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jun 7, 2006)

noodles said:


> Well, this trend of every guitarist wanting to play it. I don't even like the song that much to begin with, and hearing people wank it out just makes it worse to me.
> 
> Personally, I think we need an anthem that is more reflect of our country. Something that says "fuck you" a whole lot and starts fights.



Right,,, that sounds like a great idea. Have you got any ideas or ruff sketches?

~A


----------



## Shawn (Jun 7, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Thats the best redition of it i've seen so far. i think the UV77MC totally pushes my opinion that way though lol.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 8, 2006)

Another forum I used to visit (before it got shut down) had a contest last 4th of July to see who could record the best version of the star spangled banner. A Canadian won the contest, hands down which was somewhat amusing.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jun 8, 2006)

noodles said:


> Well, this trend of every guitarist wanting to play it. I don't even like the song that much to begin with, and hearing people wank it out just makes it worse to me.
> 
> Personally, I think we need an anthem that is more reflect of our country. Something that says "fuck you" a whole lot and starts fights.




And it should be about how Canadian beer sucks and so do the French, and anyone in Europe, or not in America for that matter....


Definately start some shit with that!! Rock on USA


----------



## Drew (Jun 8, 2006)

noodles said:


> Well, this trend of every guitarist wanting to play it. I don't even like the song that much to begin with, and hearing people wank it out just makes it worse to me.
> 
> Personally, I think we need an anthem that is more reflect of our country. Something that says "fuck you" a whole lot and starts fights.




 

Though, I am kind of tempted to record a rendition and dedicate it to you, noodles.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 8, 2006)

By the way, Drew, I think you were in Italy at the time, here's EJ's version, you'll probably say Vai's is better though. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=9679&highlight=Eric+Johnson


----------



## Drew (Jun 8, 2006)

Nah, I saw that when I came back, Shawn. I'm sort of split, i guess - EJ does a nice version, but I guess the speedy bits still don't make sense to me - Hendrix's worked because it was a sonic depiction of war, so I don't understand why guys keep doing shred runs when trying to cop that vibe. 

His chordal work, on the other hand, was pretty damned cool.


----------



## noodles (Jun 8, 2006)

Allen Garrow said:


> Right,,, that sounds like a great idea. Have you got any ideas or ruff sketches?



My post was a joke aimed at the current administration and it's war-mongering ways.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 8, 2006)

I bet if someone did a rendition played with them slapping their dick across the strings, and ended it by pooping on the guitar and burning it, people would stills say it was awesome and "inspired".


----------



## Shawn (Jun 8, 2006)

Drew said:


> Nah, I saw that when I came back, Shawn. I'm sort of split, i guess - EJ does a nice version, but I guess the speedy bits still don't make sense to me - Hendrix's worked because it was a sonic depiction of war, so I don't understand why guys keep doing shred runs when trying to cop that vibe.
> 
> His chordal work, on the other hand, was pretty damned cool.


You know what I think it is, he was going all out to the point where it was getting him in trouble. Funny, how it sounded like Cliffs Of Dover, that is _his_ anthem and all but Hendrix being his mentor, I would've expected him to play it somewhat similar but what is cool to me is that you can see some Hendrix influence there. I agree he could've played it without going all out. That is what Cliffs Of Dover is for.


----------



## skattabrain (Jun 9, 2006)

noodles said:


> This stupid trend needs to die already.



trend? c'mon man ... it's a right of passage!


----------

